# [SOLVED] ERD Commander For Windows 8???



## oxleg

Hello,
Is there an ERD Commander for Windows 8? Or is there an alternative that works with Windows 8?


Thanks!

Ox


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: ERD Commander For Windows 8???*

MSDaRT ERD Commander in MSDaRT 6.5


----------



## oxleg

*Re: ERD Commander For Windows 8???*

Here is a list of which versions of MSDART support which operating systems.

This comes from an article on Microsoft's website: Diagnostics and Recovery Toolset

DaRT 8.0 supports Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012.

DaRT 7.0 supports Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2.

DaRT 6.5 supports Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2.

DaRT 6.0 supports Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008.

DaRT 5.0 supports Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003.


Ox


----------



## c_robertson

Dart is built into Windows 8. There is a process to download a program and create a bootalbe disk. I make one of the X64 and one for the X86(32 bit) versions.


----------

